# aamun maan



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this expression:

Aamun maan tarinoita

Kind regards

Carlos​


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

I'll give a try, I think it means "morning land tales/stories".
That would be a literal translation, though.


----------



## sakvaka

You're right. Literally it means 'morning's land's stories', but a more fluent English translation could be eg. 'Stories from the Land of Morning (or Morning Land)'.

Cf. _Canterburyn tarinoita_


----------



## CarlitosMS

I'll give more context:

kaste aamun maan


----------



## sakvaka

I'm confused. What is that you want to find a translation to? _Kasteaamun maan tarinoita?_ - _Stories from the Land of Dew Mornings?_.


----------



## CarlitosMS

sakvaka said:


> I'm confused. What is that you want to find a translation to? _Kasteaamun maan tarinoita?_ - _Stories from the Land of Dew Mornings?_.



Actually they were only to examples to apply this expression:
Aamun maan tarinoita
Ole kaste aamun maan


----------



## DrWatson

CarlitosMS said:


> Actually they were only to examples to apply this expression:
> Aamun maan tarinoita
> Ole kaste aamun maan


"Stories of the morning land
Be the dew of the morning land"


----------

